# [portage] emerge ne marche plus[resolved]

## Biloute

J'ai fait un emerge world puis un emerge --depclean et depuis emerge ne répond plus

Ca me donne absolument rien, zero, peau de balle par exemple :

```
# emerge --info

#
```

Voici le log du depclean

```
1303411400: Started emerge on: Apr 21, 2011 20:43:20

1303411400:  *** emerge --ask --verbose depclean

1303411401:  >>> depclean

1303411474: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4)

1303411478:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4

1303411478: === Unmerging... (x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.3)

1303411481:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.3

1303411481: === Unmerging... (gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.18)

1303411486:  >>> unmerge success: gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.18

1303411486: === Unmerging... (x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.5)

1303411488:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.5

1303411488: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/eggdbus-0.6)

1303411491:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/eggdbus-0.6

1303411491: === Unmerging... (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8)

1303411558:  >>> unmerge success: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8

1303411558: === Unmerging... (dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2)

1303411562:  >>> unmerge success: dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2

1303411562: === Unmerging... (x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r1)

1303411564:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r1

1303411564: === Unmerging... (sys-devel/automake-1.10.3)

1303411566:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/automake-1.10.3

1303411566: === Unmerging... (x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.3)

1303411568:  >>> unmerge success: x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.3

1303411568: === Unmerging... (x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.3)

1303411570:  >>> unmerge success: x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.3

1303411570:  *** exiting unsuccessfully with status 'None'.

1303411577:  *** terminating.
```

----------

## DidgeriDude

Tu as viré python 2.6 donc c'est normal que emerge ne fonctionne plus.

Passe en profil 2.7 et recompile ce qu'il faut.

```
# eselect python set python2.7

# python-updater
```

(Et tu peux patienter... chez moi, 71 paquets !)

----------

## Biloute

Ok merci

----------

